# Hilton Head Island June 30-July 7 (4th of July week) $699



## carlberger (May 16, 2018)

Located between the Robert Trent Jones Golf Center and Palmetto Dunes Tennis Center, the Village at Palmetto Dunes features a 450sf sleep 4 studio in the Palmetto Dunes community on Hilton Head Island.

Perfect for the budget traveler, Village at Palmetto Dunes is a beautiful setting just 200 yards away from a wide sand beach and the Dunes House Beach Club by a footpath along the waterway. The Village features a pool, hot tub, tennis courts, playground, and waterside picnic tables and BBQ grills. Enjoy an easy walk to golf, tennis, restaurants, shopping, crabbing, canoes, fishing, paddleboats, biking and nightlife. Guests of this beautiful Hilton Head rental enjoy the free shuttle (from April through September) around Palmetto Dunes and to the shops and restaurants of the Shelter Cove Marina and Shelter Cove Towne Center.

This is my personal unit (142) where I have stayed happily many times...just can't go this year.  Feel free to email me  at carlberger@hotmail.com or call 443-844-1129 with questions or concerns.


----------



## carlberger (May 29, 2018)

Dropping price to $499.


----------



## wanderlust21 (May 30, 2018)

carlberger said:


> Dropping price to $499.



HI!! Sent you an email, would like to book asap. Thanks so much!


----------



## carlberger (Jun 4, 2018)

Neda Farbod said:


> HI!! Sent you an email, would like to book asap. Thanks so much!


Neda--

I'm sorry for the delay...I'm not seeing your email...please email carlberger@hotmail.com if still interested.


----------



## carlberger (Jun 7, 2018)

Dropping to $449.


----------

